# se sídlem v



## hypoch

Zdravím,

tušíte někdo, jak anglicky vyjádřit "firma XXX se sídlem v"? Jde mi o to, abych rozlišil adresu provozovny od oficiálního sídla firmy, které je zapsané v Obchodním rejstříku.

Díky


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi hypoch, "whose head office is (based) at ...", "whose registered (company) address is ...",

Najdete i "headquartered at ..." ale to je spíš americký úzus.


----------



## hypoch

Thanks, EM, I was thinking of "resident at" but this doesn't probably make it clear it is the HQ, does it?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

"Resident at" can only be used of people, not a company, so it's the equivalent of "s bydlištěm" which, unless I'm mistaken, you don't use in Czech for a company.


----------

